
Ask HN: How do you generate changelogs for repositories? - imjacobclark
How do you generate changelogs in git repos? GitHub has a really good &#x27;releases&#x27; feature that builds on tagging, but how do you create your changelog when you may have hundreds of commits where the messages are not all that relevant?
======
svisser
The changelog should be a document written by humans for humans.

So you manually maintain the changelog while working on fixes / features and
you add any remaining notes just prior to each release.

------
ddorian43
Using
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/gitchangelog](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/gitchangelog)

